# Compartment Doors



## Troy n Deb

I own a 2006 21rs and I'm lookin to add a outdoor storage door. The older 21rs's had an outdoor shower on the drivers side just located to the rear of the side access door. However the newer 21rs's don't have this there because of the outdoor sink. I would like to utilize this area next to the toilet and below the linen closet. I know there are several things to consider. Are there any studs in there and how big of a door to use? Does anyone know where I can get a door made to accomplish this? The rear storage door located under sofa has Nappanee (sp) and I believe they are out of the door business. Looking for a door possibly 10'X12". Let me know if you serious modders have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## duggy

This idea interests me for a different location on our trailer. The storage under our dinette seat, against the outside wall of the slide, is a pain to use, and would be handy from the outside. I wish Keystone put a door there, and for the right price, I would love to add my own.

Doug


----------



## outback loft

Complete outdoor shower I think this may be what you are looking for.


----------



## Troy n Deb

Sorry and don't take this the wrong way that was for a reference only.


----------



## zrxfishing

these aren't locking but they are weather tight and an easy install. just cut the right size hole, apply silicone and screw into place. hope this helps.

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=434357&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=10114&subdeptNum=11315&classNum=11374


----------



## bcpolaris

Troy n Deb said:


> I own a 2006 21rs and I'm lookin to add a outdoor storage door. The older 21rs's had an outdoor shower on the drivers side just located to the rear of the side access door. However the newer 21rs's don't have this there because of the outdoor sink. I would like to utilize this area next to the toilet and below the linen closet. I know there are several things to consider. Are there any studs in there and how big of a door to use? Does anyone know where I can get a door made to accomplish this? The rear storage door located under sofa has Nappanee (sp) and I believe they are out of the door business. Looking for a door possibly 10'X12". Let me know if you serious modders have any ideas. Thanks


I have just completed the compartment door install. I chose to place the outside compartment door beside the water heater. The dimensions of storage area are (L X W X H) 26 X 22 X 11. The door opening is 19 X 9. I will post images and more details of the build tomorrow.


----------



## deanintemp

Troy n Deb said:


> I own a 2006 21rs and I'm lookin to add a outdoor storage door. The older 21rs's had an outdoor shower on the drivers side just located to the rear of the side access door. However the newer 21rs's don't have this there because of the outdoor sink. I would like to utilize this area next to the toilet and below the linen closet. I know there are several things to consider. Are there any studs in there and how big of a door to use? Does anyone know where I can get a door made to accomplish this? The rear storage door located under sofa has Nappanee (sp) and I believe they are out of the door business. Looking for a door possibly 10'X12". Let me know if you serious modders have any ideas. Thanks


I did a Google search for "RV access doors" and found some to choose from. Try it, maybe you will find what you are looking for - you can also search Ebay. I installed exterior speakers on my Outback and found it very easy to cut through the exterior wall with a jig-saw. First locate the studs from inside beneath the storage area in question. To find the studs, I simply cut the interior facing out with a dremmel to expose the studs - I did this inside of a storage area where the work would not be shown. You will probably want to keep your storage door between the existing studs. When cutting the exterior, tape a piece of cardboard to the bottom of the jig saw so as not to scratch the exterior surface.

Good luck...


----------



## bcpolaris

Troy n Deb said:


> I own a 2006 21rs and I'm lookin to add a outdoor storage door. The older 21rs's had an outdoor shower on the drivers side just located to the rear of the side access door. However the newer 21rs's don't have this there because of the outdoor sink. I would like to utilize this area next to the toilet and below the linen closet. I know there are several things to consider. Are there any studs in there and how big of a door to use? Does anyone know where I can get a door made to accomplish this? The rear storage door located under sofa has Nappanee (sp) and I believe they are out of the door business. Looking for a door possibly 10'X12". Let me know if you serious modders have any ideas. Thanks


HereHere are the final pictures. I bought the door from kenkraft rv. They have many sizes available. They call the door a 21" X 9". I made a template out of cardboard and then taped the outside of the trailer so I wouldn't scratch the finish with the jig-saw. I made the box out of 5/8 particle board and covered it with outdoor mildew resistant carpet. The measurements 26 inches long X 21 inches wide X 11 1/2 inches tall. I bought the expensive RV caulking to guarantee a watertight seal around the door casing.


----------



## CdnOutback

Looks real good! Great job!


----------



## thefulminator

I've been thinking about doing the same mod for quite some time. Is there a link or address for where you bought the door?


----------



## spepi

this would be a great mod for my 300BH on the slide where my dinette is....I have tons of space under there, and its a pain to remove the cushions all the time...


----------



## bcpolaris

thefulminator said:


> I've been thinking about doing the same mod for quite some time. Is there a link or address for where you bought the door?


I bought the door at Kenkraft Vernon BC - www.kenkraft.ca
However you could probably go to any local dealer and order a door. I bought one with a 3/4 inch thick door for better insulation purposes. 
I plan on storing water hoses, tools, tire jack, toilet chemicals, wheel chucks and there is still a little room for sewer adaptor.

The project was a 4 out of 5 on difficulty only because I was nervous about cutting into my trailer, I really don't like to make any mistakes. I must have measured at least 5 times. Haha
After the hole was cut it is very easy.


----------



## duggy

spepi said:


> this would be a great mod for my 300BH on the slide where my dinette is....I have tons of space under there, and its a pain to remove the cushions all the time...


That is the same place I'd like to add access to.

Great job bcpolaris


----------

